

Show HN: Fine precision sharing for multiple Twitter and Facebook accounts - switz
https://tweezer.io

======
thefreeman
FYI blocking google analytics with ghostery seems to break the "enter once and
copy to all boxes" javascript. I didn't really understand this until I went to
the about page.

~~~
switz
I run ghostery, but have analytics allowed. I'm not sure what's causing this,
but I'll look into it. Thanks for the heads up.

------
chewxy
While this is a very nice idea, what does this have over HootSuite?

Also, if you really want to win in this webapp, IMO, you should have G+
integrations. There are not many products out there that do this that has G+
integrations (only HootSuite the last I checked)

(p/s I think the boxes thingy makes it feel better than HS)

~~~
switz
When companies auto-post the same message to twitter and facebook, I don't
find it very genuine. This allows you to type out a post once, tab into the
next network (your cursor stays in the same place!) and modify as necessary.

You can move your boxes around and they'll still be sitting in the same spot
next time you come back. I have a bunch of features in the pipeline. Being
able to group certain social networks together, for one.

Google Plus is on the top of the list feature wise. Although, it's not quite
as straightforward as facebook or twitter.

------
weisser
I'm disappointed. I wish there was a way of knowing you were going to try to
charge me before I signed up. I also wish there was a way to delete my account
but I don't see a way.

I like the concept though.

------
Xymak1y
The font for contacts' names looks terrible on Chrome+Win 7:
<http://i.imgur.com/OxR9JdX.png>

~~~
RossM
This is a long-running Chrome+Windows issue. Nearly all webfonts suffer from
it.

~~~
switz
If either of you know of a fix, I'd be happy to implement it.

~~~
DoubleCluster
Don't use webfonts? Lame but effective.

------
nedwin
This is a really nice interface to encourage people to follow "best practice"
by creating unique messages for each social account. Great job guys.

